# Getting a pet pedigree birman ready for show



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

How!!!! I have no idea except that you have to bathe them and blow dry them!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh, I'll have to let one of the others come along and help you with that! My Burmese are so easy to get ready!!

I have heard mention of powdering but I don't really know what it entails!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's probably all you need to do if he's going into pedigree pets. You could sprinkle some talc into the roots of his white bits, then blow out well before the show. Make sure you rince, rince, rince all the shampoo out otherwise he'll look lank and greasy. Even when you think you have it all, go through the coat again!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

a little bit more to it..

we bathe our raggies on monday.. tues, wed, and friday are spent powdering and brushing.. about an hour each day, clip nails and wipe the ears and eyes on the friday, then a quick brush before we leave them for judging on show day


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We show our girl in the pedigree pet section and she gets her bath two weeks before the show followed by alternate night talc/brush regime. Her coat is an absolute dream to work with as she always looks nice and fluffy anyway


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We bathe the Sunday before in the bathroom sink and the blow dry (I use an electric fan heater as it is quieter than a hairdryer and you can use both hands).

If you don't dry a Birman the go a bit curly which you don't want.

As I dry I use grooming power and brush through until the coat is dry and BIG.

If anywhere still looks a bit greasy I do it again Wednesday - concentrating on behind the ears mostly.

It takes me a couple of hours each time I groom a Birman.... :bored: but they do love being brushed through and the attention from it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pedigree pets are judged (or should be judged) on temprement, condition and grooming. In my view he doesn't need to be powder puff that the pedigrees often are, but his coat must be clean, not a hint of matting or knots, and his white bits must be really white including his feet. Some litters stain, check and if that's happening you need to find one he will use which doesn't.

There must also be no powder in the coat at shows, though the Persians often smell strongly of Johnsons baby and have traces left in their coats which I hate as I find it goes all sticky on my hands when combined with the stuff stewards (and judges) have to clean their hands with between each cat.

Coats vary quite a bit, but he does need a bath a few days before and then plenty of brusing and combing. If his coat is lovely and separate and silky then personally I don't think he needs powdering.

Make sure eyes and ears are clean, and clip his front claws. You don't need to take much off, just the thin sharp bit at the tips. That way if he panics he can't do as much damage as with them, and it's much harder for him to cling onto his blankets when the steward is trying to take him out of the pen. The vet will check eyes and ears so do those before you leave. I often do the clipping in the morning at the show - I live on my own so it's usually easier to find someone to hold the cat while I clip away.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I should add that at all the shows I've been to the Pet judges are not Pedigree judges, and that the best person to advice on preparing your cat's coat is his breeder.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great advice on this thread. Looking forward to seeing him all preened and ready to go.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> and that the best person to advice on preparing your cat's coat is his breeder.


i dont totally agree with that.. unless the breeder shows.. then someone that shows a similar coated cat that has been doing well at shows.. then they are just as capable of giving good advise on coat preperation.


----------

